# Jerky Recipe ?



## rons (Nov 26, 2021)

I am going to try that standard jerky recipe, never actually have done that by the book. But, I can't find it on here, I know I saw it somewhere before, it had worcestershire sauce, soy sauce, brown sugar, I think it said how much cure to use per amount of liquid.. dang it, I cannot find it, thought it was a sticky, anyone have a quick link to it? TIA!


----------



## rons (Nov 26, 2021)

I found one online, I removed a couple spices I didn't want, is this about it? How much cure would I put in for this liquid and 2.4 lbs of meat? This cure thing is so freaken confusing to me lol
So if I did this below, with 1 cup liquid, 2.4lbs of meat, how much cure?




1 cup (packed) dark brown sugar
1 cup soy sauce
3 tablespoons  Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 teaspoon  onion powder
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
2.4 lbs meat
??? cure ?


----------



## Devo1 (Nov 26, 2021)

Here is a pretty simple one if you want it.

Hillbilly backwoods jerky

5 lb meat strips
2 T non iodized salt
1 t cure 1
1 t curry powder
1 t cayenne
1 t black pepper
2 T onion powder
1 cup soy sauce (you can use low sodium)
1 cup worcestershire
2 cups cold distilled water.
1 can of pepsi or coke

Mix all together and marinate strip from12-24 hours. Smoke or dehydrate your normal way


----------



## rons (Nov 26, 2021)

Devo1 said:


> Here is a pretty simple one if you want it.
> 
> Hillbilly backwoods jerky
> 
> ...


ok cool, so if I have 2.4 lbs of meat , just 1/2 everything (including halfing the cure )?


----------



## Devo1 (Nov 26, 2021)

Yup 
If your a little over no a big deal.


----------



## rons (Nov 26, 2021)

Devo1 said:


> Yup
> If your a little over no a big deal.


ok cool thanks!


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 26, 2021)

Devo1 said:


> Here is a pretty simple one if you want it.
> 
> Hillbilly backwoods jerky
> 
> ...


Curious if you have used that recipe in ground jerky? May have to cut back on liquids somewhat ?


----------



## Devo1 (Nov 27, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Curious if you have used that recipe in ground jerky? May have to cut back on liquids somewhat ?


No I have not. I would think you will have to cut back the liquids a lot. I have made GB jerky using 
3.3-3.5 oz of Veri Veri Teriyaki Marinade & Sauce for the liquid per pound. 
Not a fan of GB jerky so its been years since I made any.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 27, 2021)

Cure is not required for many recipes.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 27, 2021)

I have found many great recipes here:









						Beef Jerky Recipes
					

Beef Jerky recipes that are easy to make and taste great! Learn how to make jerky with these easy to follow step-by-step instructions!




					www.jerkyholic.com
				




Enjoy

John


----------



## Devo1 (Nov 27, 2021)

bill ace 350 said:


> Cure is not required for many recipes.


Any jerky made with ground beef will need cure. I don't believe in skipping this step even for whole meats. Not worth it.

Here is another two good recipes.

Basic Black Pepper Jerky Marinade
for 5lbs meat

8 oz Gluten-free Soy Sauce
2 oz Worcestershire sauce
2 Tbl Fresh coarse-ground black pepper (Tellicherry preferred)
1 Tbl Garlic powder (or 3 fresh garlic cloves, finely chopped)
1 tsp Cayenne (optional)
1 tsp (level) Cure#1
1 tsp Liquid Smoke (I didn't use this as I plan on smoking the beef)

Teriyaki Jerky Marinade
for 5lbs meat

10 oz Gluten-free Soy sauce
4 oz Worcestershire sauce
2 Tbl chopped garlic
2 tsp fresh black pepper
8 oz Dark Brown sugar
2 tsp fresh chopped Ginger
3 finely-chopped Scallions (white & green parts)
2 tsp -1 Tbl Sesame oil (potent, so use to taste)
1 tsp (level) Cure#1

Mixed the meat in bowls with the ingredients, and bag them in zip-loc freezer bags. Squeezed out the excess air and put in fridge for the next 24 hours. Then it's off to the smoker or dehydrator.


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 27, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> I have found many great recipes here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap, I like this site and use it often as a base to compose my recipes.

I don't think that Cure #1 has to be added to jerky recipe: it doesn't add any flavor or color but it definitely adds safety to my jerky. It's always better to be safe then sorry.... My opinion...


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 27, 2021)

Devo1 said:


> Here is another two good recipes.


Thank you for sharing your recipes! Appreciate that.


----------



## rons (Nov 27, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> I have found many great recipes here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok cool thanks!
I went with the simple one for this run, if the jerky tastes like this marinade tasted when I made it up, it should be super good.


    1 cup (packed) dark brown sugar
    1 cup soy sauce
    3 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
    1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
    1 teaspoon onion powder
    1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
    2.4 lbs meat
    1/2 tsp cure

Got it out on the MES right now, fingers crossed!


----------



## Devo1 (Nov 27, 2021)

rons said:


> ok cool thanks!
> I went with the simple one for this run, if the jerky tastes like this marinade tasted when I made it up, it should be super good.
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent
That should be very good. 
How are you adding that to your smoker? On racks or do you hang them?
Here is a little trick I learnt over the years. Use those wooden shish kabob sticks and lace the meat. Then use one rack or two depending on how much jerky you have and stick the wooden shish kabob sticks through the rack so the meat is hanging instead of laying on the rack. I find it to give the meat the best option to get smoked.


----------



## rons (Nov 27, 2021)

Devo1 said:


> Excellent
> That should be very good.
> How are you adding that to your smoker? On racks or do you hang them?
> Here is a little trick I learnt over the years. Use those wooden shish kabob sticks and lace the meat. Then use one rack or two depending on how much jerky you have and stick the wooden shish kabob sticks through the rack so the meat is hanging instead of laying on the rack. I find it to give the meat the best option to get smoked.


I just laid them all out, didn't know about the wooden shish  kabob trick, I'll try that next time. I even have those. Bet you can get a LOT more in that way. I only had a bit over 2 lbs of meat so it only used 2.5 of the 4 racks. Cool trick thanks!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 27, 2021)

Devo1 said:


> Any jerky made with ground beef will need cure. I don't believe in skipping this step even for whole meats. Not worth it.
> 
> Here is another two good recipes.
> 
> ...


You want to use cure, use cure.
I simply said there are recipes that don't call for it.


----------



## Devo1 (Nov 27, 2021)

bill ace 350 said:


> You want to use cure, use cure.
> I simply said there are recipes that don't call for it.


If you want to chance making your family sick go ahead.  I suggest doing some research before telling people not to use cure. 
Can't believe people don't believe in science.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 27, 2021)

Devo1 said:


> If you want to chance making your family sick go ahead.  I suggest doing some research before telling people not to use cure.
> Can't believe people don't believe in science.


Wow!
Now you're putting words in my mouth!
Maybe you should be the one doing research.


----------



## rons (Nov 27, 2021)

(not to interupt a good internet debate ;)  )
That recipe, not good. bleh. 
I had to try one of those soy sauce/worste.. something recipes. The juice tasted awesome with a spoon but as jerky, bleh!
At least I know now, gonna go back to the old high mountain jerky kit, that makes killer good jerky.


----------



## Devo1 (Nov 27, 2021)

What was it that you did not like about your recipe. Sounded good.


----------



## rons (Nov 27, 2021)

Devo1 said:


> What was it that you did not like about your recipe. Sounded good.


The flavor lol
Just .. man, not good to me. Tasted like soy sauce and worcestershire , I'm gonna try to eat it,... no promises though lol

This is what I usually use, it comes out amazing, but just had to try this style since it seems to be so popular.


----------



## Devo1 (Nov 27, 2021)

Ah I see........you got kids? I find my boy will wolf down pretty much any jerky I make LOL 

Here are some more recipes.


----------



## rons (Nov 27, 2021)

Devo1 said:


> Ah I see........you got kids? I find my boy will wolf down pretty much any jerky I make LOL
> 
> Here are some more recipes.


me kids? (or someone else?)
Me no kids, have a couple dogs though, those are our kids :)

that's a ton of recipes, I'll save that file for when I'm adventurous again, thanks!


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 27, 2021)

rons said:


> The flavor lol
> Just .. man, not good to me. Tasted like soy sauce and worcestershire , I'm gonna try to eat it,... no promises though lol
> 
> This is what I usually use, it comes out amazing, but just had to try this style since it seems to be so popular.


Just a tidbit, if you like the High Mountain commercial seasoning (which is very good ) ,you should try the High Country. I made the switch  and prefer that much more than the High Mountain


----------



## Bytor (Nov 28, 2021)

Good recipes going on here.  I've just made batch number 5, similar to those recipes listed here.  However, on two occasions I used a cup of Dales low sodium in place of the soy and the texture was too brittle for me, especially when compared to other types with the same cook time.  Anyone else notice this?  I'm wondering if I needed to add more water, since the Dales is kind of thick.


----------



## rons (Nov 28, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Just a tidbit, if you like the High Mountain commercial seasoning (which is very good ) ,you should try the High Country. I made the switch  and prefer that much more than the High Mountain


I'll give that one a try then, never heard of it.  Our local store carries High Mountain so that's how I found it, never thought there might be others like it :)


----------



## BXMurphy (Jan 20, 2022)

Devo1 said:


> Here is a pretty simple one if you want it.
> 
> Hillbilly backwoods jerky
> 
> ...



Thank you for the simple Hillbilly Backwoods Jerky recipe.

This is my first batch doing it the right, SAFE way with curing and baking before drying. Simple and flavorful was my goal and your recipe delivered with ingredients I always have kicking around.

After soaking for three days and oven-dried to perfection, your recipe on an eye round is deeeelicious! I'm glad I cut against the grain to make it an easy chew so I can have two or three nice strips at a time!

Murph


----------



## Alsta (Jan 20, 2022)

I see everyone hanging their jerky in their vertical smokers, 
What woudl be the better options for in a offset grill / smoker? Just lay them out on the grates?


----------



## Devo1 (Jan 23, 2022)

Alsta said:


> I see everyone hanging their jerky in their vertical smokers,
> What woudl be the better options for in a offset grill / smoker? Just lay them out on the grates?


You can get those Non-Stick BBQ Grill Mats from Amazon or many other places. Just cut to fit and lay the jerky out. I have done this when I cannot be bothered to hang the meat. The only thing is you might have to rotate the meat every so often from the heat.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 23, 2022)

Devo1 said:


> You can get those Non-Stick BBQ Grill Mats from Amazon or many other places. Just cut to fit and lay the jerky out. I have done this when I cannot be bothered to hang the meat. The only thing is you might have to rotate the meat every so often from the heat.



I am leaning towards buying those mats.  
Skewering and hanging large jerky batches is a PITA.


----------



## Alsta (Jan 24, 2022)

Devo1 said:


> You can get those Non-Stick BBQ Grill Mats from Amazon or many other places. Just cut to fit and lay the jerky out. I have done this when I cannot be bothered to hang the meat. The only thing is you might have to rotate the meat every so often from the heat.


Thank you! I'll add them to my supply list


----------



## BXMurphy (Jan 29, 2022)

BXMurphy said:


> Thank you for the simple Hillbilly Backwoods Jerky recipe.
> 
> This is my first batch doing it the right, SAFE way with curing and baking before drying. Simple and flavorful was my goal and your recipe delivered with ingredients I always have kicking around.
> 
> ...



My WORD! I'm eating my third effort at this recipe. I absolutely LOVE it!

Dude... this is what I think jerky should taste like!

Time got away from me and I wound up soaking my eye round for a week and a half or so. I'm glad I sliced some healthy 3/8" hunks. It's even BETTER! My previous efforts soaked for 5-6 days and had a flavorless finish. Like one hour-old chewed gum.

This batch ROCKS! I don't remember but I must have upped the red pepper flakes or something because I'm getting a real nice zing here. All the way through. Also, by the way, I snuck in some MSG (or Accent from the supermarket). And some liquid smoke because I'm oven-drying. Real good ideas!

Thank you, Devo1! My search for a good jerky recipe is over. Man, this stuff is good. Just a straight-up Backwoods Hillbilly chew. Legit when dried to perfection.

Whip it! (A Devo tune.)

Murph


----------



## Devo1 (Jan 29, 2022)

Glad you like it. It is one of my go to recipes. The original recipe never had the pop added and it was a add on from one of my other recipes. Not sure how much it adds to it but seems to work just fine. Always fun adding more or less to get to where you might like it. I can't take hot anymore. To many hot peppers in my day has done me in so the mild bite is just fine with me.


----------



## BXMurphy (Jan 29, 2022)

Devo1 said:


> Glad you like it. It is one of my go to recipes. The original recipe never had the pop added and it was a add on from one of my other recipes. Not sure how much it adds to it but seems to work just fine. Always fun adding more or less to get to where you might like it. I can't take hot anymore. To many hot peppers in my day has done me in so the mild bite is just fine with me.



Done me in... yep! Sometimes I'll look back and wonder why I'm still alive.

You're right about being able to tweak a recipe. The nice thing about yours, though, is the simplicity and flavor. Adding the cola gives someone permission to do whatever they want with it (ginger ale, whipped cream?).

It is tasty, though. I'm new to curing and just stick to Pop's brine. The cure is what brings the sparkly twinge in the background, right? I mean, do you think I could get the same flavor without the pink salt?

Murph


----------



## Devo1 (Jan 29, 2022)

BXMurphy said:


> do you think I could get the same flavor without the pink salt?
> 
> Murph


Really do not know as I use cure on whole muscle and ground meats. I have friends who do not use cure at all. They are still alive but you know what, cure is cheap so why not use it?
Might not be needed but why take that one chance that might do you in. LOL


----------



## BXMurphy (Jan 29, 2022)

Devo1 said:


> No I have not. I would think you will have to cut back the liquids a lot. I have made GB jerky using
> 3.3-3.5 oz of Veri Veri Teriyaki Marinade & Sauce for the liquid per pound.
> Not a fan of GB jerky so its been years since I made any.



Devo1, I'm dredging up an old post but you've been so generous with your recipe and responses. Got time for another?...

I've been slicing an eye round and THEN wet curing. Are you curing (and baking off/smoking?) a whole roast and slicing later?

I've seen your later post of strips hanging in a smoker. Which smoker are you using and what are your sequence of steps?

Your finished product looks to die for. I bet it tastes fantastic with the smoke!

Jerky's a great little snack but store-bought has never excited me enough to justify the cost. Your Backwoods Hillbilly is terrific! I've never done a home-made batch that could compete with store-bought until I happened upon your recipe. I'm hooked! Would you mind helping a hopeless newbie with your sequence?

Murph


----------



## Devo1 (Jan 29, 2022)

BXMurphy said:


> Devo1, I'm dredging up an old post but you've been so generous with your recipe and responses. Got time for another?...
> 
> I've been slicing an eye round and THEN wet curing. Are you curing (and baking off/smoking?) a whole roast and slicing later?
> 
> ...


Sounds to me you have it nailed already LOL
I do buy eye of round as it is a cheap roast to buy with little trimming. For smoking I use my old Bradly smoker. If the weather is not right I do have a large dehydrator and I will add liquid smoke to the mix. Not my idea of smoked jerky but the kid does not seem to mind.


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 17, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> I have found many great recipes here:


Yeap... I use this site too.... fore jerky recipes....


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 17, 2022)

Thanks for sharing your Hillbilly backwoods jerky recipe!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Tuesday at 6:52 AM)

Devo1 said:


> Teriyaki Jerky Marinade
> for 5lbs meat
> 
> 10 oz Gluten-free Soy sauce
> ...


I made this recipe this weekend and it came out of my dehydrator last night. A little sweet as is, but a definite hit around here. Next time I'll probably cut back on the brown sugar some, but I'll definitely make this again. Thank you for the recipe...


----------

